# May be a dumb question but?



## amyquilt (Sep 13, 2011)

For those that have limited space for a cow, what do you do with the manure? Burn it? Sell it?


----------



## herfrds (Sep 13, 2011)

compost it


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 13, 2011)

Ditto that by herfrds.  Manure won't burn, it's better if you put it in a pile to let it decompose for several months then use it as compost.  It's great to have on hand if you are growing a garden or have flower beds.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 16, 2011)

in poor areas they make discs of manure , dry it for a week or so and use as fuel


----------



## kstaven (Sep 17, 2011)

Many horse operations are turning their manure into bricks or pellets and selling it for wood stove fuel. Tried it here as an experiment and it worked quite well.


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

There is also a company that is turning their cow manure into "peat" like pots for planting.
http://cowpots.com/


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah saw the pot one on Dirty Jobs.


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

I was talking abt this


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

FarmGuru said:
			
		

> I was talking abt this
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/106574602/Cow_Dung_Manure.jpg


In the US when the Native Americans and the buffalo roamed the prairie the Native Americans did the same with the buffalo dung.

Once completely dry there is no odor.  The wet matter is what causes the odor.

Thanks for sharing the photo FarmGuru


----------



## FarmGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

My pleasure. In Pakistan people dry these discs on wall. There is is a joke very famous here that a tourist came to see a village and after watching these disc asked people how your cows manage to climb the walls


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

FarmGuru said:
			
		

> My pleasure. In Pakistan people dry these discs on wall. There is is a joke very famous here that a tourist came to see a village and after watching these disc asked people how your cows manage to climb the walls




What's funny to me about that is just yesterday my calf was backed up to the chicken coop when he decided to do his "business" and deposited a "disc" onto the coop wall.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 17, 2011)

"CRAP" I just composted a ton of fuel now I gotta buy wood lol!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> "CRAP" I just composted a ton of fuel now I gotta buy wood lol!!!!!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a friend come over and collect a feed sack of dried cow pies from the field for her garden.
She laughed, but said they really worked well in her garden areas.  She told me that laying out
cow pies around bushes was WAY EASIER than wrestling bags of cow manure you purchase 
from the store.  Pies weigh almost nothing, go exactly where you want them.  Throw some 
mulch or grass clippings over the pies for mulch, and she is done with them for a year.

Have to say her flowering shrubs never looked better this year!!  She is coming to pickup 
cowpies again this fall.


----------



## shawn MN (Sep 19, 2011)

Had to LOL on that one!!


			
				FarmGuru said:
			
		

> My pleasure. In Pakistan people dry these discs on wall. There is is a joke very famous here that a tourist came to see a village and after watching these disc asked people how your cows manage to climb the walls


----------

